

Offer HN: Free in-house mobile ad exchange - jazzychad

Hi HN,<p>Offer: Free in-house-ads for your apps in my mobile apps in exchange for some in-house-ads in your mobile apps.<p>Details: I am starting to release several small ad-supported iPhone apps in which I can run in-house ads to advertise anything I want. So far, I have been using them to cross promote my other apps, and they get a high click-through rate. The problem is, there are not too many, so users end up seeing the same ads over and over. Variety is the spice of life, so I am willing to show in-house ads for your mobile apps in exchange for ads in your apps.<p>Yes, this is like the banner link exchange systems of the wild-west-web.<p>Right now I will only consider apps that are native iOS apps, or mobile web apps optimized for iPhone/iPad browsers.<p>I have no idea what interest in this offer will be like, so I can't promise to accept everyone that wants it, but I will write you an email letting you know either way.<p>Why am I doing this? Marketing and distribution is the hardest part for app developers (in my experience), and anything that helps spread the word about your apps will help. I'm hoping to rise the tide of other apps as well as my own by making this offer. It's also sort of an experiment, but it can't hurt!<p>If you are interested, please fill out the following form:<p>https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGp6d0dtMi1YZlBSeWMxT1VsWWxVc1E6MQ<p>Thanks!
-Chad
======
rrival
This is similar to Allify.com (full disclosure, I'm involved in Allify),
AppCircle from Flurry.com and Applifier.com's new mobile offering.
ChartBoost.com is closely related - it's for mostly closed cross-promotion.

~~~
jazzychad
Oh awesome, I never knew about Allify, but it looks exactly like what I want
to use. The difference between Allify and AppCircle (from what I can tell) is
that AppCircle is paid (per install) and Allify is free.

I will investigate this further, thanks for posting this!

------
WalterSear
Nice.

Unfortunately, my app isn't going to be ready for another month, and is
android. Any chance you'll be open to that platform in the near future? I'll
be porting to IOS after launch (I've been designing with portability in mind).

Also, what market is your app directed towards?

~~~
jazzychad
Not sure about Android yet... gotta figure out marketing for one platform
first :)

the apps are targeted at Games (a Hanging with Friends cheat app), News
(BlogFire - a mainstream RSS reader app), and Twitter (TweetFire - an upcoming
twitter client)

------
jazzychad
Clickable form link:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGp6d0dtMi1YZlBSeWMxT1VsWWxVc1E6MQ)

